# Client => Server



## Kayuke (25. Jan 2013)

Erledigt :/
Eine Verzögerung war das Problem und lag daran das ich statt einem Paket, 2 Pakete gleichzeitig senden wollte.


----------



## tröööt (25. Jan 2013)

ich verfolge ja nun deine threads schon etwas länger und weis das du noch einiges zu lernen hast ... aber DIESE einstellung ist unverständich ...

anstatt das du die problembeschreibung stehen lässt und einen edit-block nutzt entfernst du lieber gleich alles ...

schon mal daran gedacht das irgendwer mal über genau das gleich problem stolpern könnte ? diesem jemand wäre schon damit geholfen wenn er hier das problem und eine relativ gute erklärung zur lösung finden würde anstatt einen solchen spruch ...

ich bitte dich daher im interesse der gemeinschaft ... sowie teilweise auch in deinem eigenen den beitrag zumindest sinngemäß neu zu verfassen und dabei eine möglichst gute lösungs-beschreibung anzufügen ...
vielleicht findet ja sogar wer von uns eine noch bessere lösung oder kann dir beim formulieren helfen ...

es ist zwar richtig das man lieber EDIT nutzen sollte als einen doppel-post zu tätigen ... aber in solchen fällen sollte das editieren unmöglich sein ...


----------



## Bizarrus (26. Jan 2013)

Außerdem sollte es definitiv nicht "möglich" sein, dass wenn du mehrere "Pakete" gleichzeitig versendest, dass dann nichts mehr (richtig) funktioniert.

Ein Client/Server-Modell läuft eigendlich immer "Asyncron", sprich, egal wieviele Pakete nun vom Server am Clienten versendet werden (auch gleichzeitig nacheinander, genauso wie andersherum) - Jedes Paket kann direkt verarbeitet werden.

Ich glaube eher, dass du dann einen Falschen Ansatz beim Senden/Empfangen nutzt. Da ich ja nicht weiß, was du nun an Streams/Sockets verwendest, kann hierzu auch kein "Verbesserungsvorschlag" gegeben werden.

Ich gebe zudem den Vorposter recht - Warum löscht/bearbeitest du den Beitrag so, dass niemand mehr den "Hergang" deines Problemes kennt. Vielleicht postet ja nach 1-2 Tagen ja noch jemand hier etwas, was deine Probleme beheben werden.


----------

